# من الوان الحياة



## M a r i a m (18 يوليو 2008)

*الوان تبكي وتضحك*


حياتنا مليئه بالألوان ,,
ومليئه بالحالات التي تتملك الإنسان,,
وكل حالة ربما يعتليها لون معين,,

لون الملل

هذا اللون خاص بفئة تعتمد التكرار في أسلوبها وطرحها وكلامها وتفكيرها
أو هي دائما صامته , ولا تعرف كيف تدير حوار
أو لا تستطيع أن تضع له بصمه في المكان الذي تتواجد به ,,

لون الحقد 

هو قريب من اللون الأسود بعيد عن البياض كل البعد
صاحبه كل همه أن يغتنم أخطاء الغير ليثير المشاكل
وهو عدو التسامح والسلام
حديثه دائما سلبي جدا ومبدأه وحده بوحدة والبادئ اظلم(حتى مع الأطفال)!,,

لون الحب

هو لون الكل يزعم انه متوفر فيه
بينما الواقع يقول انه أصبح نادر التواجد هذه الأيام
صاحبه دائم ألابتسامه التضحية
التسامح ابرز سماته
ويصعب أن يكون صاحبه احد أسباب الحزن
هو ثروة من الأحاسيس فقير جدا من ناحية الألفاظ البذيئة ,,

لون الغضب

قريب من لون لهب النار
في الغالب هو تافه ودائما نواتجه تدعو إلى الندم صاحبه
الكل يتجنب مناقشته في أي موضوع
محبوب جدا من الأطفال لأنهم يتسلون به ومن خلاله يقضون مغامرات وأوقات مثيره,,

لون الحسد

لون يجلب إلى صاحبه الحسرة والهم
وصاحبه دائما مشغول بمشاغل الآخرين أكثر من اهتمامهم هم أنفسهم
ودائما تجده مكانك راوح
نادرا ما تأتيه دعوه لحضور حفل زواج أو عشاء أو أي مناسبة
اهتماماته تدعوا إلى الضحك ,,

لون الفرح

هو لون مطلوب من الجميع
رغم انه نادرا ما يراه احد
ولكي تمتلكه تحتاج إلى مجهود غير عادي
مصحوب بصبر صاحبه يعيش حياته الحقيقية
وهذا اللون دائما يطمس بلون الحسد أو بلون الحقد,,

لون الزعل

لون مرغوب ومحبب إلى أصحاب العقول الصغيرة
صاحبه ينفر منه الجميع في الغالب
أصدقاءه معدودين على أصابع اليد
دائما ما يعكر صفو أي جلسة هو يجلس فيها صاحبه
نادرا ما يمتلك لون الحب​


----------



## mero_engel (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد: الوان تبكي وتضحك*

*ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل يا يارا *
*تسلم ايدك حبيبتي*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## sameh7610 (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد: الوان تبكي وتضحك*

*موضوع جميل يارا

ميرسى ليكى كتير​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الوان تبكي وتضحك*

_روووووووعه .. ميرررسى يا يارا وربنا معاكى يا سكرررره .​_


----------



## سيزار (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الوان تبكي وتضحك*

موضوع جميل يارا

ميرسى ليكى كتير​


----------



## sony_33 (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الوان تبكي وتضحك*

شكرا على جميع الالوان بس نسيتى
لون التسامح
لون العطف
 لون التشاؤم
 ونسيتى الوان الطيف
هههههههههههه
شكرا على الموضوع​


----------



## MarMar2004 (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الوان تبكي وتضحك*

جميل جدا يا يرا مرسي علي الموضوع الرائع ده


----------



## M a r i a m (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد: الوان تبكي وتضحك*



mero_engel قال:


> *ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل يا يارا *
> 
> *تسلم ايدك حبيبتي*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


_ميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة ياميرو_
_نورتى الموضوع_​


----------



## M a r i a m (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد: الوان تبكي وتضحك*



sameh7610 قال:


> *موضوع جميل يارا​*
> 
> 
> *ميرسى ليكى كتير*​


_ ميرسي سامح لردك ومرورك الجميل_​


----------



## M a r i a m (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: الوان تبكي وتضحك*



dona nabil قال:


> _روووووووعه .. ميرررسى يا يارا وربنا معاكى يا سكرررره .​_


_ميرسي حبيبتي دونا لتواجدك الجميل بالموضوع وردك الاجمل_
_نورتى ياعمري_​


----------



## M a r i a m (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: الوان تبكي وتضحك*



سيزار قال:


> موضوع جميل يارا​
> 
> 
> ميرسى ليكى كتير​


_ ميرسي ياسيزار لردك ومرورك الجميل_
_نورت الموضوع_​


----------



## M a r i a m (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: الوان تبكي وتضحك*



sony_33 قال:


> شكرا على جميع الالوان بس نسيتى
> 
> لون التسامح
> لون العطف
> ...


 ههههههههههههههههه
صحيح
معلش وقعوا منى فى السكة
ميرسي ياسونى لردك ومرورك الجميل
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## M a r i a m (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: الوان تبكي وتضحك*



marmar2004 قال:


> جميل جدا يا يرا مرسي علي الموضوع الرائع ده


_ ميرسي مرمر لمرورك ومشاركتك وردك الجميل_​


----------



## *malk (19 يوليو 2008)

*رد: الوان تبكي وتضحك*

*جميل يا بت يا يارا*

*ميرسى ياقمر*


----------



## M a r i a m (19 يوليو 2008)

*رد: الوان تبكي وتضحك*

_ميرسي ياحبي لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة_
_نورتى الموضوع_​


----------



## candy shop (7 أكتوبر 2008)

مليئة بالألوان ومليئة بالحالات التي تتملّك الإنسان.. وكل حالة ربما يعتليها لون معين 
**********
لون الملل
هذا اللون خاص بفئة تعتمدالتكرار في أسلوبها وطرحها وكلامها وتفكيرها أو هي دائما صامته ولا تعرف كيف تدير حوار أو لا تستطيع أن تضع لنفسها بصمة في المكان الذي تتواجد به​

**********
لون الحقد
هو قريب من اللون الأسود.. بعيد عن البياض كل البعد
صاحبه كل همه أن يغتنم أخطاء الغير ليثير المشاكل
وهوعدو التسامح والسلام.. حديثه دائما سلبي جدا ومبدأه واحدة بواحدة والبادئ أظلم
**********
لون الحب
ثروة من الأحاسيس 
هو لون الكل يزعم انه متوفر فيه بينما الواقع يقول انه أصبح نادر التواجد هذه الأيام
صاحبه دائم ألابتسامه التضحية.. التسامح ابرزسماته ويصعب أن يكون صاحبه احد أسباب الحزن
**********
لون الغضب
قريب من لون لهب النار.. في الغالب هو تافه ودائما نواتجه تدعو إلى الندم
صاحبه الكل يتجنب مناقشته في أي موضوع.. محبوب جدا من الأطفال لأنهم يتسلون به ومن خلاله يقضون مغامرات وأوقات مثيرة 
**********
لون الحسد
لون يجلب إلى صاحبه الحسرة والهم.. وصاحبه دائما مشغول بمشاغل الآخرين أكثرمن اهتمامهم هم أنفسهم
ودائما تجده مكانك راوح .. نادرا ماتأتيه دعوة لحضور حفل زواج أو عشاء أو أي مناسبة
اهتماماته تدعو إلى الضحك
**********
لون الزعل
لون مرغوب ومحبب إلى أصحاب العقول الصغيرة.. صاحبه ينفر منه الجميع في الغالب
أصدقاءه معدودين على أصابع اليد..دائما مايعكر صفو أي جلسة يجلس فيها صاحبه
نادراً ما يمتلك لون الحب
**********
لون الفرح
هو لون مطلوب من الجميع .. رغم انه نادرا مايراه احد.. ولكي تمتلكه تحتاج إلى مجهود غير عادي
مصحوب بصبر صاحبه يعيش حياته الحقيقية.. وهذا اللون دائما يُطمس بلون الحسد أو بلون الحقد
**********​​


----------



## kalimooo (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*الموضوع جد رائع
شكرا" اخت كاندي 
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## candy shop (7 أكتوبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> *الموضوع جد رائع*
> 
> *شكرا" اخت كاندي *
> *ربنا يباركك*
> ...


 
ميرسى لزوقك يا كليم

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## SALVATION (7 أكتوبر 2008)

_



لون الحب
ثروة من الأحاسيس 
هو لون الكل يزعم انه متوفر فيه بينما الواقع يقول انه أصبح نادر التواجد هذه الأيام
صاحبه دائم ألابتسامه التضحية.. التسامح ابرزسماته ويصعب أن يكون صاحبه احد أسباب الحزن​

أنقر للتوسيع...






لون الفرح
هو لون مطلوب من الجميع .. رغم انه نادرا مايراه احد.. ولكي تمتلكه تحتاج إلى مجهود غير عادي
مصحوب بصبر صاحبه يعيش حياته الحقيقية.. وهذا اللون دائما يُطمس بلون الحسد أو بلون الحقد​

أنقر للتوسيع...

موضوع جميل جدااا
مشكوره كتيييييير




​_


----------



## candy shop (8 أكتوبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _موضوع جميل جدااا_
> _مشكوره كتيييييير_
> 
> _
> ...


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا تونى 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*ألــــوان الحيـــاة*

ألــــوان الحيـــاة 


حياتنا مليئة بالألوان ومليئة بالحالات التي تتملّك الإنسان.. وكل حالة ربما يعتليها لون معين 

لون الملل
هذا اللون خاص بفئة تعتمدالتكرار في أسلوبها وطرحها وكلامها وتفكيرها أو هي دائما صامته ولا تعرف كيف تدير حوار أو لا تستطيع أن تضع لنفسها بصمة في المكان الذي تتواجد به


لون الحقد
هو قريب من اللون الأسود.. بعيد عن البياض كل البعد 
صاحبه كل همه أن يغتنم أخطاء الغير ليثير المشاكل 
وهوعدو التسامح والسلام.. حديثه دائما سلبي جدا ومبدأه واحدة بواحدة والبادئ أظلم 

لون الحب
ثروة من الأحاسيس 
هو لون الكل يزعم انه متوفر فيه بينما الواقع يقول انه أصبح نادر التواجد هذه الأيام صاحبه دائم ألابتسامه التضحية.. التسامح ابرزسماته ويصعب أن يكون صاحبه احد أسباب الحزن 

لون الغضب
قريب من لون لهب النار.. في الغالب هو تافه ودائما نواتجه تدعو إلى الندم 
صاحبه الكل يتجنب مناقشته في أي موضوع.. محبوب جدا من الأطفال لأنهم يتسلون به ومن خلاله يقضون مغامرات وأوقات مثيرة 


لون الحسد
لون يجلب إلى صاحبه الحسرة والهم.. وصاحبه دائما مشغول بمشاغل الآخرين أكثرمن اهتمامهم هم أنفسهم 
ودائما تجده مكانك راوح .. نادرا ماتأتيه دعوة لحضور حفل زواج أو عشاء أو أي مناسبة 
اهتماماته تدعو إلى الضحك 


لون الزعل
لون مرغوب ومحبب إلى أصحاب العقول الصغيرة.. صاحبه ينفر منه الجميع في الغالب 
أصدقاءه معدودين على أصابع اليد..دائما مايعكر صفو أي جلسة يجلس فيها صاحبه 
نادراً ما يمتلك لون الحب 

لون الفرح
هو لون مطلوب من الجميع .. رغم انه نادرا مايراه احد.. ولكي تمتلكه تحتاج إلى مجهود غير عادي 
مصحوب بصبر صاحبه يعيش حياته الحقيقية.. وهذا اللون دائما يُطمس بلون الحسد أو بلون الحقد​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ألــــوان الحيـــاة*

*لون الفرح
هو لون مطلوب من الجميع .. رغم انه نادرا مايراه احد.. ولكي تمتلكه تحتاج إلى مجهود غير عادي 
مصحوب بصبر صاحبه يعيش حياته الحقيقية.. وهذا اللون دائما يُطمس بلون الحسد أو بلون الحقد



جميل قوووي موضوعك


مرسي فراشه​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ألــــوان الحيـــاة*



mikel coco قال:


> *لون الفرح​*
> *هو لون مطلوب من الجميع .. رغم انه نادرا مايراه احد.. ولكي تمتلكه تحتاج إلى مجهود غير عادي *
> *مصحوب بصبر صاحبه يعيش حياته الحقيقية.. وهذا اللون دائما يُطمس بلون الحسد أو بلون الحقد*
> 
> ...


----------



## candy shop (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ألــــوان الحيـــاة*



> لون الفرح
> هو لون مطلوب من الجميع .. رغم انه نادرا مايراه احد.. ولكي تمتلكه تحتاج إلى مجهود غير عادي
> مصحوب بصبر صاحبه يعيش حياته الحقيقية.. وهذا اللون دائما يُطمس بلون الحسد أو بلون الحقد


 
موضوع جميل اوى اوى 

شكراااااااااااااااااا يا اجمل فراشه​


----------



## mero_engel (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ألــــوان الحيـــاة*

*ميرسي علي الالوان الجميله دي يا فراشه *
*بس هي خشب ولا فلوماسطر؟*
*ربنا يباركك حبيبتي*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ألــــوان الحيـــاة*



candy shop قال:


> موضوع جميل اوى اوى
> 
> 
> 
> شكراااااااااااااااااا يا اجمل فراشه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ألــــوان الحيـــاة*



mero_engel قال:


> *ميرسي علي الالوان الجميله دي يا فراشه *
> 
> *بس هي خشب ولا فلوماسطر؟*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك حبيبتي*​





لا ياختي مش هاقلك لتشبطي فيهم :new6:


----------



## sunny man (30 نوفمبر 2008)

*ألوان الحياة (منقول)*

ألوان الحياة​ 


لون الملل​ 

هذا اللون خاص بفئة تعتمد التكرار في أسلوبها وطرحها وكلامهاوتفكيرها
أو هي دائما صامته , ولا تعرف كيف تدير حوار
أو لا تستطيع أن تضعله بصمه في المكان الذي تتواجد به​



لون الحقد​ 

هو قريب مناللون الأسود بعيد عن البياض كل البعد
صاحبه كل همه أن يغتنم أخطاء الغير ليثيرالمشاكل
وهو عدو التسامح والسلام
حديثه دائما سلبي جدا ومبدأه وحده بوحدةوالبادئ اظلم
(حتى مع الأطفال)​



لون الحب​ 

هو لون الكليزعم انه متوفر فيه
بينما الواقع يقول انه أصبح نادر التواجد هذه الأيام
صاحبه دائم ألابتسامه التضحية
التسامح ابرز سماته
ويصعب أن يكون صاحبهاحد أسباب الحزن
هو ثروة من الأحاسيس فقير جدا من ناحية الألفاظ البذيئة. ​




لون الغضب​


قريب من لون لهب النار
في الغالب هو تافهودائما نواتجه تدعو إلى الندم صاحبه
الكل يتجنب مناقشته في أي موضوع
محبوبجدا من الأطفال لأنهم يتسلون به ومن خلاله يقضون مغامرات وأوقات مثيره. ​



لون الحسد​


لون يجلب إلى صاحبه الحسرة والهم
وصاحبه دائمامشغول بمشاغل الآخرين أكثر من اهتمامهم هم أنفسهم
ودائما تجده مكانك راوح
نادرا ما تأتيه دعوه لحضور حفل زواج أو عشاء أو أي مناسبة
اهتماماته تدعواإلى الضحك. ​



لون الفرح​


هو لون مطلوب من الجميع
رغم انهنادرا ما يراه احد
ولكي تمتلكه تحتاج إلى مجهود غير عادي
مصحوب بصبر صاحبهيعيش حياته الحقيقية
وهذا اللون دائما يطمس بلون الحسد أو بلون الحقد. ​



لون الزعل​
لون مرغوب ومحبب إلى أصحاب العقول الصغيرة
صاحبه ينفر منه الجميع في الغالب
أصدقاءه معدودين على أصابع اليد
دائماما يعكر صفو أي جلسة هو يجلس فيها صاحبه
نادرا ما يمتلك لون الحب​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ألوان الحياة (منقول)*



sunny man قال:


> ​لون الحب​
> 
> هو لون الكليزعم انه متوفر فيه
> بينما الواقع يقول انه أصبح نادر التواجد هذه الأيام
> ...





*موضوع رااائع جدااا

تسلم ايديك صاني مان

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ألوان الحياة (منقول)*




> لون الفرح
> 
> هو لون مطلوب من الجميع
> رغم انهنادرا ما يراه احد
> ...


​​​

موضوع جميل يا سونى 

تسلم ايدك 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ألوان الحياة (منقول)*



sunny man قال:


> لون الحقد
> 
> 
> هو قريب مناللون الأسود بعيد عن البياض كل البعد
> ...


الحقد شىء وحش جدا بجد
ميرسى ليك​


----------



## candy shop (30 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ألوان الحياة (منقول)*



> لون الحب
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
مومضوع رااااائع جدااااااااااااااااااااااا

ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ألوان الحياة (منقول)*



> لون الحب
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*موضوع جميل يا sunny man ميررسى وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## sunny man (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ألوان الحياة (منقول)*



mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع رااائع جدااا​*
> 
> *تسلم ايديك صاني مان*​
> 
> *وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


 

شكرا على المرور

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## sunny man (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ألوان الحياة (منقول)*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل يا سونى ​
> تسلم ايدك ​
> ميررررسى على الموضوع ​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


 
شكرا على المرور

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## sunny man (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ألوان الحياة (منقول)*



swety koky girl قال:


> الحقد شىء وحش جدا بجد
> 
> ميرسى ليك​


 

شكرا على المرور

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## sunny man (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ألوان الحياة (منقول)*



candy shop قال:


> مومضوع رااااائع جدااااااااااااااااااااااا​
> 
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك​


 
شكرا على المرور

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## sunny man (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ألوان الحياة (منقول)*



dona nabil قال:


> *موضوع جميل يا sunny man ميررسى وربنا يباركك​*


 
شكرا على المرور

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ponponayah (8 مايو 2010)

*ألــــوان الـحــيــاة*

*ألـــوان الحيــاة




حياتنا مليئة بالألوان ومليئة بالحالات التي تتملّك الإنسان.. وكل حالة ربما يعتليها لون معين



**********




لون الملل



هذا اللون خاص بفئة تعتمدالتكرار في أسلوبها وطرحها وكلامها وتفكيرها أو هي دائما صامته ولا تعرف كيف تدير حوار أو لا تستطيع أن تضع لنفسها بصمة في المكان الذي تتواجدبه



**********




لون الحقد




هو قريب من اللون الأسود.. بعيد عن البياض كل البعد

صاحبه كل همه أن يغتنم أخطاء الغير ليثير المشاكل

وهوعدو التسامح والسلام.. حديثه دائما سلبي جدا ومبدأه واحدةبواحدة والبادئ أظلم




**********



لون الحب



ثروة من الأحاسيس

هو لون الكل يزعم انه متوفر فيه بينما الواقع يقول انه أصبح نادر التواجد هذه الأيام

صاحبه دائم ألابتسامه التضحية.. التسامح ابرزسماته ويصعب أن يكون صاحبه احد أسباب الحزن




**********

لون الغضب



قريب من لون لهب النار.. في الغالب هو تافه ودائما نواتجه تدعو إلى الندم

صاحبه الكل يتجنب مناقشته في أي موضوع.. محبوب جدا من الأطفال لأنهم يتسلون به ومن خلاله يقضون مغامرات وأوقات مثيرة




**********



لون الحسد



لون يجلب إلى صاحبه الحسرة والهم.. وصاحبه دائما مشغول بمشاغل الآخرين أكثرمن اهتمامهم هم أنفسهم

ودائما تجده مكانك راوح .. نادرا ماتأتيه دعوة لحضور حفل زواج أو عشاء أو أي مناسبة

اهتماماته تدعو إلى الضحك




**********




لون الزعل



لون مرغوب ومحبب إلى أصحاب العقول الصغيرة.. صاحبه ينفر منه الجميع في الغالب

أصدقاءه معدودين على أصابع اليد..دائما مايعكر صفو أي جلسة يجلس فيها صاحبه

نادراً ما يمتلك لون الحب




**********

لون الفرح



هو لون مطلوب من الجميع .. رغم انه نادرا مايراه احد.. ولكي تمتلكه تحتاج إلى مجهود غير عادي

مصحوب بصبر صاحبه يعيش حياته الحقيقية.. وهذا اللون دائما يُطمس بلون الحسد أو بلون الحقد​*​


----------



## grges monir (8 مايو 2010)

*رد: ألــــوان الـحــيــاة*

*موضوع جمييل بونى*
*بس قية لون مهم مش اتقال ؟؟*
*لون الهم بعييد عنك وهو الغالب حاليا فى الحياة*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 مايو 2010)

*رد: ألــــوان الـحــيــاة*

*جميل يا بوني*
*ميرسي ليكي يا قمر*​


----------



## kalimooo (8 مايو 2010)

*رد: ألــــوان الـحــيــاة*

*لون الفرح



هو لون مطلوب من الجميع .. رغم انه نادرا مايراه احد.. ولكي تمتلكه تحتاج  إلى مجهود غير عادي

مصحوب بصبر صاحبه يعيش حياته الحقيقية.. وهذا اللون دائما يُطمس بلون الحسد  أو بلون الحقد

*
لقد اقتبست احلى لون يا بونة

كله الموضع مهم انما الفرح

يختصر كل شيء

مشكوووووووورة

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (8 مايو 2010)

*رد: ألــــوان الـحــيــاة*

ولون الكأبة والحزن برضو
لون زى الفل
هههههههههههه

ميرسى بونى للموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ponponayah (9 مايو 2010)

*رد: ألــــوان الـحــيــاة*



grges monir قال:


> *موضوع جمييل بونى*
> *بس قية لون مهم مش اتقال ؟؟*
> *لون الهم بعييد عنك وهو الغالب حاليا فى الحياة*




*هههههههههههههههههههههه
اة نسيتو دا هبقى اجبهولك
ميرسى يا جرجس على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 مايو 2010)

*رد: ألــــوان الـحــيــاة*

*موضوع رائع جدااا

تسلم ايديكي بونبونايه

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## ponponayah (11 مايو 2010)

*رد: ألــــوان الـحــيــاة*



+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *جميل يا بوني*
> *ميرسي ليكي يا قمر*​




*ميرسى يا روكا
على مرورك الجميل 
يسوع يباركك ياقمر​*


----------



## النهيسى (11 مايو 2010)

*رد: ألــــوان الـحــيــاة*

شكــرا



 للموضوع الرائع جدااا


الرب يبارككم
​


----------

